# FREE Gloves and a COOL CATALOG to boot!!



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I was browsing the net and ran across this site that sells dang near EVERYTHING you could think of pertaining to the farm life! Im getting some GREAT IDEAS from this catalog , and you will too!!
Go to the site and click on send me a catalog, they sent me a pair Gloves, the catalog,and 2 nice coupons > (10 off 75.oo and up, 35 off 250.00 and up). It came in this neat foil bubble wrap insulation package that they also sell! ENJOY !!!:fireworks:
www.FarmTek.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, I get their catalog. They sure have a lot of stuff.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I just submitted request for catalog, it didn't say anything about free gloves, maybe just a thanksgiving special. Still looks like they have some cool stuff.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

When i ordered the catalog it didnt say anything about free gloves either...they where in the package with catalog when it came though... they probably dont advertise them being free because alot of people would order the catalog with NO intensions on ever buying from them to just get the free gloves,with the end result of the company losing $$! You know how some folks do.>>spend their entire life looking for something for nothing!! Ive seen people work harder to get out of work than the work itself wouldve been!!
I know that ill be ordering a few things from FarmTek because..> They showed they want my business by sending the gloves, and the products that they sale appeal to my lifestyle! and the prices arent too bad either..


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

That would be cool! Yeah the site showed some great stuff.


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Just requested mine!!! Thanks for the info


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I already get their catalog but never ordered from them. I get most all of my stuff from Hoeggers Supply. I do think FarmTek has some awesome stuff though


----------



## jdv123 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks FD123! Right on. Got the magazine and gloves in the mail today. The magazine is awesome. So is their site and items, but the catalog (which is huge) makes it real easy to shop and browse now. Thanks for the good tip! You run across anymore, just let me know. 

jd


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I will do! And your very welcome!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks! Signed up for mine too!


----------

